
Louis C.K's $5 Stand-Up Special Tops $1 Million - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/12/22/louis-c-ks-5-stand-up-special-nets-him-1-million-donates-a-quarter-to-charity/
======
zaph0d

      I never viewed money as being "my money" I always saw it
      as "The money" It's a resource. if it pools up around me
      then it needs to be flushed back out into the system.
    

Awesome thought.

------
dantheman
I liked that he posted a screenshot of the paypal account, it makes it a lot
more personal.

~~~
barrkel
If I had a Paypal account with that kind of balance, I'd have a knot of fear
in my stomach, thinking Ebay would come up with some phoney excuse to
appropriate it.

------
smackfu
How do taxes work on this? Does he have a corp that takes the income and has
employees and is making a charity donation, and then he is taking a salary
that will then be taxed?

~~~
steventruong
I assume the production costs will be written off. I assume the bonuses will
be written off as income for his crew. I assume the charity will be a write
off. At the end of the day, he's probably going to get taxed off the
remainder, which after all the write-offs, probably won't be much left.

Although again, I assume...

------
kapitalx
The success of Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox, Square, and others has set a great
example for the hacker community and prospecting college graduates to abandon
the old corporate job mentality and pursue an independence through a startup.
Louis C.K's success will hopefully do the same for the artist community.

------
jczhang
I'd really like to see the response curve here so i can do a time series
regression with using reddit/hn/interviews as dummies and see how it fits :)

